# Frightening Experience



## agsc22 (Mar 18, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Firearm-Issues-See-wall-post-below/244276762272606



> Been awhile, but I just wanted to share a very frightening experience that happened about a wk ago at our local indoor range.
> As one of the R.O's at our local gun club/range on Monday nites, I get the opportunity to see a wide VARIETY of different handgun make & models. So on the side in my spare time I take the time to "google" the crap out the various models and visit dedicated websites. I get asked ALL sorts of questions from gun owners (especially newbs) about "their" guns.
> 
> Well last Monday we had a member come in with what LOOKED like a TAURUS Judge. - ok np- we actually couldn't find a manufacturer's stamp. The only exception was that it shot 45-70 rnds. -- (new one on me) He'd picked it up at a local pawn shop earlier that day and bought some really "off-brand" ammo.
> ...


----------



## snowman46919 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks a lot more like a magnum research BFR in 45-70



> Biggest, Finest Specifications
> 
> Long Cylinder Specifications
> .30/30 Winchester with 10" barrel has a twist rate of 10, groove diameter of 0.308 and weighs 5.3 pounds.
> ...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

the BFR is a single action revolver, that thing looks like a DA, I know I've seen it before but I just can't place it...looks like a Phillipino casting job


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*The MIL Inc. Thunder 5.*


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Holy hell! That thing wasn't made to shoot 45-70 isn't it?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

SigmaBoy said:


> Holy hell! That thing wasn't made to shoot 45-70 isn't it?


Some were.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> the BFR is a single action revolver, that thing looks like a DA, I know I've seen it before but I just can't place it...looks like a Phillipino casting job


Well, i'll think i'm gonna pass on any Phillipino casting jobs, even if it were 4150 steel, look at the thin pot metal cylinder walls on that baby, and shooting a 45-70 rifle cartridge, probably some very crappy ammo was the cause.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

An excellent example of why I won't buy a Taurus. :smt119


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Good name brands are sure worth the extra cash, especially seeing this. Would a reputable brand make an unmarked gun like that? Maybe a proto-type/testing model?

Anyway, under the assumption that everyone was ok, I would be/am glad to hear it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> An excellent example of why I won't buy a Taurus. :smt119


It wasn't a Taurus.



NewinSD said:


> Good name brands are sure worth the extra cash, especially seeing this. Would a reputable brand make an unmarked gun like that? Maybe a proto-type/testing model?
> 
> Anyway, under the assumption that everyone was ok, I would be/am glad to hear it.


Every example I've seen of the Thunder 5 has markings on the barrel, even in the picture above, you can see the "oval" on the barrel where the caliber marking should be.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Aren't most more pronounced that just a single shape of the barrel? All the guns I've looked at had the manufacturer, country of origin, and serial number in easy to see text.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

NewinSD said:


> Aren't most more pronounced that just a single shape of the barrel? All the guns I've looked at had the manufacturer, country of origin, and serial number in easy to see text.


I'm not saying anyyhing about the shape of the barrel, on the barrel there is an oval, in that oval is where the caliber is shown. The marking for the gun itself, make/model are on the part of the gun that is no longer there due to the gun exploding.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

OK,

This is a picture of the gun (not the .45-70 model) so we can get an idea of what it looked like before explosion.










On the barrel you can see the caliber, above the cylinder you see _"Thunder Five" _on the other side you'd see MIL INC who was the manufacturer.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, guess that makes sense. With a shorter barrel they have to place all the markings differently that a full size semi-auto. Not looking to do anything with revolvers yet, so I haven't looked at them much.

Thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## Reddog1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't know what brand the gun is or the ammo used but those are definitely cast parts that came apart. Can't imagine any good handgun built like the one pictured.


----------

